# Trẻ thức khuya, quấy khóc, gắt ngủ: Mẹ hối hận vì không biết mẹo này sớm hơn



## Tritue_thechat (27/4/19)

Biết con ngủ sớm, ngủ đúng giờ, ngon giấc là tốt cho sức khỏe và sự phát triển thế nhưng nhiều phụ huynh cũngkhông hiểu lý do vì sao bé vẫn ngủ muộn, khó vào giấc và hay cáu gắt, quấy khóc...mặc dù đã làm nhiều cách?!

Mẹ stress nặng vì con thức khuya, ngủ không sâu giấc
Đối với trẻ nhỏ, giấc ngủ là vô cùng quan trọng. Tùy từng lứa tuổi mỗi trẻ lại có giấc ngủnhiều ít khác nhau tuy nhiên với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, quãng thời gian từ 20-21h là khoảng thời gian ngủ vô cùng tuyệt vời.  Bé đi ngủ sớm, ngủ đúng giờ thường có giấc ngủ dài hơn những bé ngủ muộn, nếu bé ngủ liền mạch từ 4-5 tiếng sẽ có tinh thần sảng khoái và phát triển toàn diện hơn.
Chị Thanh Mai (Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội) chia sẻ: "Bé nhà chị đến nay đã 2 tuổi nhưng mỗi khi ngủ rất là trằn trọc, có hôm còn thức đến 12h, mặc dù cố tắt điện ép bé đi ngủ sớm rồi nhưng bé vẫn không ngủ, bé lăn qua lăn về rất khó chịu, có bữa còn khóc lóc. Một đêm dậy đến vài lần. Bé 2 tuổi rồi mà còi gí, có hơn 11kg".





Bé ngủ ít, ngủ trằn trọc, quấy khóc khiến nhiều mẹ căng thằng và mệt mỏi

Tình trạng khó ngủ, ngủ muộn của bé nhà chị Thanh Mai không phải là hiếm, nếu 10 bé thì 4-5 bé rơi vào tình trạng khó ngủ, ngủ trằn trọc. Theo nhiều nghiên cứu cho hay: trẻ đi ngủ sớm và ngủ sâu giấc sẽ giúp cơ thể phóng thích ra nhiều hormone tăng trưởng hơn, đặc biệt là vào ban đêm. Ngoài ra, ngủ sớm còn có lợi cho sức khỏe khi các cơ quan trong cơ thể trẻ được nghỉ ngơi nhiều hơn. Đi ngủ sớm cũng giúp cho trí não trẻ phát triển hơn. Vì thế, việc bé thức khuya và đi ngủ muộn là1 trong những nguyên nhân cơ bản khiến bé chậm tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao hơn. Tuy nhiên, vẫn còn nhiều phụ huynh chưa hiểu rõ vai trò của giấc ngủ đối với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.

Giải pháp số 1 đến từ Special Kid Sommeil giúp an thần, hỗ trợ liệu pháp điều trị rối loạn giấc ngủ ở trẻ
Nhiều ba mẹ cứ nghĩ việc bé gắt ngủ, quấy đêm, trằn trọc, khóc lóc cứ để thế, bé khóc đến mệt rồi sẽ tự đi ngủ. Tuy nhiên điều này thực sự không tốt cho tinh thần của bé. Việc quấy khóc trằn trọc trước và trong khi ngủ nếu ba mẹ không có biện pháp mà cứ để mặc lâu dần sẽ hình thành thói quen khiến bé vừa bị quá giấc, lại vừa bị kích động mạnh dẫn đến việc bé hay ngủ muộn và quấy khóc nhiều hơn. Giấc ngủ của bé từ đó sẽ dễ bị gián đoạn, không ngon giấc thậm chí mê sảng, sợ hãi trong lúc ngủ.Việc cần thiết nhất mà ba mẹ cần làm lúc này là:Điều chỉnh thói quen ngủ đúng giờ, đúng giấc cho bé
- Nên rèn con tự đi ngủ càng sớm càng tốt
- Cần đẩy dần giờ đi ngủ của con sớm vào lúc 20- 21h
- Không nên cho con vận động mạnh hay cười đùa nhiều trước khi ngủ, thay vào đó, bố mẹ có thể thực hiện các bài tập massage, kể chuyện cho con dễ ngủ và ngủ ngon.
Một số bí quyết hay giúp trẻ ngủ sớm, ngủ ngon
- Cần tạo cho bé thói quen sinh hoạt và ngủ đúng giờ
- Khi bé có hiện tượng buồn ngủ cần cho bé vào giường ngay.
- Trước khi ngủ nên cho bé nghe bản nhạc nhẹ nhàng, hát ru cho bé ngủ, kể chuyện cổ tích cho bé nghe...sẽ giúp bé nhanh chìm vào giấc ngủ hơn





Special Kid Sommeil - Hỗ trợ liệu pháp điều trị rối loạn giấc ngủ ở trẻ nhỏ

Nếu với những cách trên bé vẫn khó ngủ, ngủ trằn trọc thì ba mẹ nên bổ sung ngay cho con Special Kid Sommeil  - Giải pháp từ thảo dược thiên nhiên đến từ nước Pháp giúp bé cải thiện tình trạng gắt ngủ, ngủ muộn, ngủ trằn trọc cho bé.

Special Kid Sommeil với thành phần từ các thảo dược thiên nhiên như Dịch chiết Hoa bia, Oải hương,Tía tô đất, Cam, Đoạn , Cỏ roi ngựa đồng thời được sản xuất tại Pháp theo tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt, hiệu quả và an toàn tuyệt đối cho bé từ 6 tháng tuổi trở lên khó ngủ, ngủ không sâu giấc, ngủ muộn, thức khuya và quấy khóc.

Special Kid Sommeil là một giải phápgiúp an thần, hỗ trợ liệu pháp điều trị rối loạn giấc ngủ ở trẻ hiệu quả được nghiên cứu và phát triển bởi Tập đoàn Eric Favre đến từ nước Pháp, với hơn 27 năm kinh nghiệm các sản phẩm của tập đoàn Eric Favre đã có mặt ở hơn 25 quốc gia. Tại Việt Nam, Special Kid Sommeil đã được Công ty TNHH Thương mại và Dược phẩm Nam Việt nhập khẩu và phân phối độc quyền.

Để được tư vấn cụ thể về giải pháp giúp bé ngủ sớm và sâu giấc, ba mẹ vui lòng liên hệ số Hotline để được tư vấn 024.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915
Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ
SPECIALKID - "Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ"
Địa chỉ: Số 5B - ngõ 2 - Phương Mai - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Website: Trang chủ - Special Kid Việt Nam
Fanpage: SpecialKid - Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ


----------

